# LGB 24812 Replace Cab Door



## melkatz (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone know an "easy" way to replace a cab door on a LGB 24812. By the way, I just got the loco/loko the other day and it's a lot of "loco/loko" Thanks


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this a current Marklin/LGB model by chance?


----------

